# Make music with your DIY yeast CO2 contraption



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Drinking the fermented muck from a DIY yeast CO2 bottle was a thing that seemed cool few years ago. We discussed adding flavors so after the CO2 stops bubbling you end up with a drinkable product with an agreeable taste. The original mix of water+sugar+yeast is very bland, despite the little alcohol that it contains, trust me.

Now, to make music with your DIY CO2 yeast bottle you will have to get up, put on your pants and do a little work. But it is possible. Here's the inspiration:
http://www.designboom.com/design/li...-noisy-balloon-on-drinking-device-11-05-2013/


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

That seemed like an incredibly inappropriate waste of time.

Considering that this is a solution finding AQUARIUM community - and in the interest of time - wouldn't we all be further ahead if you blew (the contraption) yourself ?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Why would I want to do that when more qualified people (like you) can do it better? You seem to recognize what a waste of time is so you definitely know a lot about it. 

Just do it.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Who knows, maybe capturing CO2 to power things (like a flute) could be a viable source of energy in the future.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes I heard they might even install it in the next generation of Prius instead of a radio.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Zapins said:


> Yes I heard they might even install it in the next generation of Prius instead of a radio.


Haha, Al Gore for life!



niko said:


> Drinking the fermented muck from a DIY yeast CO2 bottle was a thing that seemed cool few years ago. We discussed adding flavors so after the CO2 stops bubbling you end up with a drinkable product with an agreeable taste. The original mix of water+sugar+yeast is very bland, despite the little alcohol that it contains, trust me.http://www.designboom.com/design/li...-noisy-balloon-on-drinking-device-11-05-2013/


I think I missed that period, but perhaps it's time to make up for that. All chemistry in my head is telling it is worth a try (in the weekends off course), any good recipes?


----------

